# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مشکل فارسی نویسی  و برعکس شدن نوشته همراه با عدد در Android 2.2

## saeidpsl

سلام دوستان
من از کلاس PersianReshape استفاده میکردم مشکل جدا شدن حروف فارسی حل شد ولی وقتی عدد رو با حروف فارسی مینوشتم جمله برعکس میشد مثلا "کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد" اینجور میشد 
"حرف باشد 6 تا 32 کلمه عبور شما باید بین"
 خعلی جستجو کردم تو گوگل  از چندا از دوستان هم سوال کردم و هیچ کدوم بلد نبودن اصلا میخواستم برنامه رو با android 4 بنویسم تا این کلاس رو پیدا کردم و مشکل حل شد
برا نمونه Farsi.Convert("کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد")
موفق باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## A.Del Piero

اول از پستتون تشکر میکنم. خیلی دنبال راه حل برای فارسی نویسی بودم
دوم اینکه شما که با web هم آشنا هستید میشه بگید آیا برای phonegap نویس ها هم راهی هست
ممنون

----------


## shs1377

من چند تا صفحه سایت رو با مرورگر سیو کردم وقتی به وسیله وب ویو توی برنامه استفاده میکنم اون مشکل بالا اتفاق میافته برای این باید چکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## keyvan_s89

> سلام دوستان
> من از کلاس PersianReshape استفاده میکردم مشکل جدا شدن حروف فارسی حل شد ولی وقتی عدد رو با حروف فارسی مینوشتم جمله برعکس میشد مثلا "کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد" اینجور میشد 
> "حرف باشد 6 تا 32 کلمه عبور شما باید بین"
>  خعلی جستجو کردم تو گوگل  از چندا از دوستان هم سوال کردم و هیچ کدوم بلد نبودن اصلا میخواستم برنامه رو با android 4 بنویسم تا این کلاس رو پیدا کردم و مشکل حل شد
> برا نمونه Farsi.Convert("کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد")
> موفق باشید


میشه یه مثال بزنید از اینکه چه جوری با این تابع یه دکمه و مثلا یه toast رو فارسی کنیم ؟ 
من تازه واردم تو اندروید. :چشمک: 

در ضمن وقتی هم خواستم تست کنم این ارور رو داد

----------


## #root#

1- بدین صورت :
Toast.makeText(this, Farsi.Convert("کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد"), Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();

2- دکمه وسطی رو بزنید تا فایل جاوا با encoding مناسب ذخیره بشه.

----------


## keyvan_s89

> 1- بدین صورت :
> Toast.makeText(this, Farsi.Convert("کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد"), Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
> 
> 2- دکمه وسطی رو بزنید تا فایل جاوا با encoding مناسب ذخیره بشه.


 همین کار رو کردم ولی فقط اعداد رو نشون میده و حروف رو مربع نشون میده

----------


## keyvan_s89

تویه اندروید 2.1 toast با تابع Farsi مربع نشون میده اما با PersianReshape اگه دکمه یا تکست ویو رو عوض کنم درست نشون میده.

----------


## rubiks.kde

> سلام دوستان
> من از کلاس PersianReshape استفاده میکردم مشکل جدا شدن حروف فارسی حل شد ولی وقتی عدد رو با حروف فارسی مینوشتم جمله برعکس میشد مثلا "کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد" اینجور میشد 
> "حرف باشد 6 تا 32 کلمه عبور شما باید بین"
>  خعلی جستجو کردم تو گوگل  از چندا از دوستان هم سوال کردم و هیچ کدوم بلد نبودن اصلا میخواستم برنامه رو با android 4 بنویسم تا این کلاس رو پیدا کردم و مشکل حل شد
> برا نمونه Farsi.Convert("کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد")
> موفق باشید


سعید جان منم قبلا از این استفاده کردم ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکردند درست بود ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی رو ساپورت میکردن باز همین مشکل بود(یعنی یه جورایی برعکس شده بود)

----------


## keyvan_s89

> سعید جان منم قبلا از این استفاده کردم ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکردند درست بود ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی رو ساپورت میکردن باز همین مشکل بود(یعنی یه جورایی برعکس شده بود)


 پیشنهاد شما چیه ؟ باید بیخیال فارسی نوشتن صحیح شد ؟

----------


## rubiks.kde

به نظر من بهتره از کاربر پرسیده بشه در اول برنامه ، بعد تصمیم گرفته بشه.
یه برنامه مثل بازار اگه دقت کرده باشین چنین ویژگی نداره یعنی متنها رو ریشیپ نمیکنن

----------


## saeidpsl

> سعید جان منم قبلا از این استفاده کردم ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکردند درست بود ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی رو ساپورت میکردن باز همین مشکل بود(یعنی یه جورایی برعکس شده بود)


خوب تو کد براش تعریف میکنی که مثلا اگه ورژن اندروید از 2.3 به بالا بود Reshape نکنه :چشمک:

----------


## keyvan_s89

آقا کسی نیست مشکل ما رو حل کنه ؟
من هر کار میکنم حروف رو مربع نشون میده ! 
فونت رو تویه asset ریختم تویه کلاس Farsi هم چک کردم همون فونت بود ولی بازم نمیشه

----------


## saeidpsl

> سعید جان منم قبلا از این استفاده کردم ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکردند درست بود ولی توی گوشیهایی که فارسی رو ساپورت میکردن باز همین مشکل بود(یعنی یه جورایی برعکس شده بود)


اینم کلاس فیکس شده :چشمک:

----------


## saeidpsl

> آقا کسی نیست مشکل ما رو حل کنه ؟
> من هر کار میکنم حروف رو مربع نشون میده ! 
> فونت رو تویه asset ریختم تویه کلاس Farsi هم چک کردم همون فونت بود ولی بازم نمیشه


 ورژن اندرویدتون چیه؟

----------


## keyvan_s89

> ورژن اندرویدتون چیه؟


 2.1 تویه emulator

----------


## keyvan_s89

اینم نمونه کدم
protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
        Farsi.GetFarsiFont(this);
        Toast.makeText(this, Farsi.Convert("کلمه عبور شما باید بین 6 تا 32 حرف باشد"), Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
        Button b=(Button) findViewById(R.id.button1);
        b.setText(Farsi.Convert("به نام خدا"));

----------


## saeidpsl

من وقتی اندروید با  2.1 درست میکنم اصلا تو eclipse نشون نمیده ولی اگه به ورزن 2.2 تغییر بدم نشون میده !!
بعدشم دیگه همه موبایل ها 2.2 دارن نیازی نیست ورژن پایین‌تر چک کنی  :چشمک:

----------


## keyvan_s89

> من وقتی اندروید با  2.1 درست میکنم اصلا تو eclipse نشون نمیده ولی اگه به ورزن 2.2 تغییر بدم نشون میده !!
> بعدشم دیگه همه موبایل ها 2.2 دارن نیازی نیست ورژن پایین‌تر چک کنی


 اما تویه این تاپیک نوشته میشه اجرا کرد
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...92120#21892120

----------


## saeidpsl

من بیشتر پروژها دبدم با Android 2.2 درست شده.  :چشمک:

----------


## raha_jon

سلام آیا کلاس PersianReshape از اندروید 2.1 پشتیبانی میکنه؟؟
من با این کلاس پروژه های ساختم، با این مشخصات min sdk 7 یا همون 2.1 
در شبیه ساز با اندروید 2.2 به خوبی کار کرد.
در گوشی با اندروید 4.0.4 به خوبی کار کرد
اما در گوشی با نسخه اندروید 2.1 کار نکرد(جوری نوشت که نمیشه خوند) .آیا از 2.1 پشتیبانی نمیکنه؟
خواهشا منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## poorman

سعید جان منم از همین کلاس استفاده میکنم اما توی ایمولاتور با جا به جا نشون میده عددها و متن رو 

نمیدونم حالا توی گوشی درست نشون میده یا نه !!! گوشی ورژن پایین که فارسی ساپورت نکنه هم دم دست نیست امتحان کنم !!!

----------


## saeidpsl

هیچ مشکلی باهاش ندارم این نمونه رو ببین

----------


## poorman

سعید جان مرسی که وقت گذاشتی ولی میدونی مشکل کجا پیش میاد ؟؟؟ الان شما یک رشته کوتاه رو داری ریشیپ میکنی

اگر این رشته تبدیل به دو خط بشه مشکل هنوز هست

این رشته رو امتحان کن : 

"کلمه عبور شما باید بیشتر از 545 حرف باشد در غیر اینصورت نمیتوانید ثبت نام کنید و اگر ثبت نام کنید یک سری مشکلات پیش میاد که دیگه قانون نقض میشه و فلان و صرفا جهت تست"

نتیجه این میشه، اول قسمت بعد از عدد میاد بعدش قسمت اول

----------


## poorman

دوستان کسی نتونسته این مشکل رو حل کنه تا به حال ؟؟؟

( اینکه وقتی متن دارای عدد از یک خط بیشتر میشه، بازم به هم ریخته میشه )

دارم دیوونه میشم  :ناراحت:

----------


## poorman

سلام

من هنوز نتونستم این مشکل رو حل کنم، کسی از دوستان نیست که تونسته باشه این مشکل رو حل کنه ؟؟؟ 


اگر این رشته فارسی همراه با عدد تبدیل به دو خط بشه مشکل هنوز هست و نمایش عدد مشکل داره

----------


## hosseinaryai

> آقا کسی نیست مشکل ما رو حل کنه ؟
> من هر کار میکنم حروف رو مربع نشون میده ! 
> فونت رو تویه asset ریختم تویه کلاس Farsi هم چک کردم همون فونت بود ولی بازم نمیشه


بزن رو بیخیالی پیغامتو به صورت عکس png نشون بده  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hno2005

سلام . دوستان من با متن فارسی مشکل دارم در اندروید 2.2 . مثلا یک متن 4-5 خطی اگه باشه ، عدد ها که قاطی میشن هیچ ، مثلا میبینی اول متن اومده سطر اخر . خیلی افتضاح . از این کلاس farsi هم استفاده میکنم ولی فرقی نکرد . چه راه حلی برای این مشکل وجود داره ؟ 
تشکر

----------


## roohan.k

یه راهی ک به ذهن من میرسه اینه ک اول پیغام طولانی رو در دو یا سه متغیر رشته ای تغریف کنید و سپس این متغییرها رو در Toast  فراخوانی کنید و با علامت + بهم بچسبانید . (str1 +" "+ str2)

----------

